# hello



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey i'm new to the forum but hope to become a regular, i have just started out keeping mice though its been a life time wish... ( had an evil kitty so boyfriend wouldn't let me have one). Anyway the kitty is no more sadly so i've just dug out my old rotastak and cleaned and scrubbed. And just today i got my first mice (pics to follow) the forums already been dead helpful and i'm sure i'll be learning new things as the days roll into weeks. Just thought i'd say hello so Hello


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

some pics as stated


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!
Cute mice, I'm loving Bigglesworth!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hehe found out last night the hairy one is male  so his had to be put in a cage of his own, Any ideas of the colour or the greyish ones when i brush up the fur it kind of looks blue under the top coat maybe lilac? can you get them in short and long haired ? or are my mice just heinz baked beans lol 57 varities? and i'm guessing bigglesworth is a bi coloured but no idea what the coat type is too shes got a very thin coat lol but maybe more will grow as shes only about 5 to 6 weeks old?


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum :]


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

